# Hacer amplificador para mp3 a altavoz



## uShito (Nov 29, 2008)

Hola, tengo que montar un circuito con un amplificador operacional que entre la señal de un mp3 y la amplifique para que la reproduzca un altavoz que tengo que es de 8 ohms y de 0,5 Watts.. supongo que necesitare una Vout= 2 V.. me gustaria saber como tendria que montarlo hace falta algo mas aparte de una R1 y una R2 que amplifiquen el voltaje del mp3? Que AO deberiia usar? me gustaria alimentarlo con una bateria de 4,5V o similar
Muchas gracias!


----------



## uShito (Nov 29, 2008)

Este circuito me serviria?
http://www.geocities.com/CapeCanaveral/Galaxy/2119/circ5.html


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 29, 2008)

Por ahi habia un mini aplificador solo a transistores para este tipo de cosas. No era la gran cosa pero era muy sencillo... 

El problema es que no lo encuentro, quizas alguien recuerde donde estaba.


EDIT:
Sigo sin encontrarlo, pero...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/amplificador-audio-1-watio-transistores-65/


----------

